# I have no clue...



## timor (Feb 10, 2014)

I have no clue, how I got there:
The Black & White Gallery
What kind of sorting I did ?
Or why *this* post is the first. Anyone remembers this photographer ?
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/200231-children-look.html
Check his Flickriver stream


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're asking, sorry.   This post you referenced is from 2010, and it's not the first post in the B&W Gallery for me.   I'm thinking you did something creative with your thread sorting to pull up something that old.   I don't remember this photographer, no, but again, not sure what you're asking here or why you posted under Articles of Interest.   ??


----------



## timor (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, his photostream is interesting, very good works. Maybe worth to look again.

(The thing is I have no clue how I got to this kind of sorted page, I even didn't try to sort or anything, now I wonder what did I click... Oh, secret life of servers, sometimes they display "fuzzy logic" .)


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 11, 2014)

It was odd that portrait received zero feedback. Very dramatic.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this. 

great work!


----------

